# 10'' Flowerhorn vs 13'' Large mouth bass(Quite Disturb



## elduro

You are about to witness some graphic photos of a deadly fight between a 10'' Flowerhorn and a 13'' Large mouth bass. BEWARE this also include the photo of a mauled to dead fish as the aftermath of the fight, you've been warned view at your own risk...


















































I Got Ya'll!


----------



## lament configuration

i love that FH, his shape and color looks great. i was hoping to see him really beat down a bass though.


----------



## benJii

That flowerhorn of yours is awsome!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

:laugh: My money was on the plastic bass. Gorgeous flowerhorn!!


----------



## darkemotion562

lol something did look wierd about that bass lolz


----------



## BlackSunshine

LOL damn and I had the chastizing speech all ready. nice one!!










Oh yeha GREAT FH! that thing looks awesome!


----------



## Guest

If that Lima Shovelnose is really 14-15 inches, it's one of the biggest Limas I've seen posted on this site. My midget stopped growing at about 10 or 11 inches.


----------



## xufury

I think that Bass aren't real.


----------



## acestro

xufury said:


> I think that Bass aren't real.












I dont know what's funnier; this post or the pics!









I think the bass was scared stiff!


----------



## JuN_SpeK




----------



## elduro

thank you guys







it was a battle for the ages lol...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: at first glance i thought it was real :doo:

that flower horn is amazing looking


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

> I think that Bass aren't real.




















































was he serious?


----------



## xufury

OK! I REALLY HAD FOULED BY THE FIST PICTURE IF SOME GUY HERE THINK IS FUNNY, WHAT THE HELL...HAHAHA


----------



## black_piranha

LOL!

that fh is amazing, red dragon?


----------



## elduro

I don't know if he is a red dragon but I think he isn't a rd.


----------



## Devon Amazon

haha very cool

xufury......









I tried watching the vids in your sig elduro, couldnt get them to work
anychance you could upload them on youtube?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

nice fh


----------



## elduro

Devon Amazon said:


> haha very cool
> 
> xufury......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried watching the vids in your sig elduro, couldnt get them to work
> anychance you could upload them on youtube?


OK Devon here is the link:


----------

